# Sorry, another DSP1124 setup question !



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Hopefully, this is a very simple question with a very simple answer, but I would be grateful for any help anyone can give.

I'm trying to set up my DSP1124 and can't even get past the most basic 'setting input levels' stage ........what a dunce ! :help: 

My equipment is a Meridian 568 processor connected to the BFD and then out to my Servo 15 sub......I'm also using U-571 to set input levels as recommended.

I have the IN/OUT button on my DSP1124 blinking on BYPASS, the cables are all connected into the correct inputs & outputs, the correct 'operating level' button on the back is pressed in for -10dBV and the main window where filter number is shown indicates '- -'. I have also reset the BFD to factory settings to wipe out any previous stored filters (just in case).

However, despite having the Meridian volume set way, way above the normal level at which I am comfortable and having already pushed up the Meridian sub output 'gain' level setting to the maxmimum +6, I am only getting one or possibly two green input LED's light up. I'm getting nowhere near the yellow or red lights.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong, as the BFD is about to go out of the window ?

Thanks for all and any help with this.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see that the specs on the analog output level for the 568 processor are 3.5vRMS. This ~+10.8dBV. This is certainly more than enough to drive the LED's of the BFD to the moon.

You must have something connected or setup incorrectly. Are you using an RCA to 1/4" TS adapter on the BFD?

Select program 4 on the BFD and turn all the filters to the OF state.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you for the help, it is much appreciated.

Yes, using 1/4" TS adaptors. 

Using Program 4, there are no red lights on the main BFD 1-12 panel (whereas in Programs 1-3 they are all lit) ....is that right ?

Green LED input levels now starting to get much higher........thank you.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Using Program 4, there are no red lights on the main BFD 1-12 panel (whereas in Programs 1-3 they are all lit) ....is that right ?


It's been some time past since I had my BFD new, but it comes preloaded with program 4 and program 5 loaded with the filters in parametric or off mode as I remember. The others are in feedback destroy mode. You need to go through and set all the filters of the program you want to use to OF or PA with a filter set.

You also have to remember that if you have a low crossover set in your processor of (for example) 60Hz, then the BFD is only being sent a full level when the frequencies being played are quite low. At 60Hz the signal is already down about -6dB. A full level signal with a 60Hz cross wouldn't be realized until about 21Hz..... Pick an appropriate DVD that has signals that low.......

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately the BFD doesn’t have an input level control, which can cause problems at times. For instance, if you happened to have efficient speakers, or amplifiers that get cranking with relatively low input signal levels, that can mean the pre-pro usually remains at fairly a low level. Which means you won’t be able to get a high signal to the BFD without turning everything else up to painful levels.

If the Meridian has separate level adjustments for the main speakers, try turning them down, which will allow you to get a hotter signal to the BFD. Or, if your amps have gain controls, you can turn them down.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you for the help.

In fact, I don't have a separate amp, but five active Blue Sky speakers. I will have a play with the individual gains and see what happens.

Once again, thanks.


----------

